# Need support on problem with my adult son



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

My adult son is 55 yrs.old and he got real angry with me on Christmas day. He told me that my adult grandchildren have never liked me and don't want to see me for Christmas. Plus, his wife has never liked me and has also been mean to me by turning my two grandchildren against me and they enjoy talking bad about me to my relatives.

He said I was only their biological grandmother but NOT really a real grandmother.

He blasted me with a lot of anger. I have endured his anger for many years. He got upset as a child when I got divorced from his father.

To make a long story short. I finally decided to let go of him and leave him him in God's Hands.

I sent him the message that I was tired of his hate words towards me and I think it was really mean, disrespectful, and hateful. I told him he must be a very unhappy person in his life to be so mean to me.

Looks like he has had many angry moments but kept quiet about it. Now he told me all of his resentments through all of these years. I felt he should have expressed his feeling of anger sooner.

Now I am an old senior that has to move on in my life without him. He is my only son.

I feel scared to move on in my life without him. But my heart has turned cold towards him because of all the years he has been verbally mean to me. I could also see the hate in his eyes towards me.

My question to all of you is... Have you ever had to let go of a adult child who made you realize it was time to let go? I don't like letting go but I have to do that because he doesn't really like my company and I don't care for his company. He has never showed me any kind of love. I am confused and need advise with your pearls of wisdom. Thank you all.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

I have posted two messages by mistake. How do I delete one of them?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Astoria

i can delete messages. which one did you want deleted? this one or the other one?


----------

